# Ikaw ang mahal ko



## rturn280

Here is as close as I can get, I am beginner, any help?

 Ikaw ang mahal ko, ikaw ang mahal kong, tunay na tunay.
 Ang laging panaginip ko'y tanging ikaw.
 Ngunit ang totoo'y madalas mong mapag-alinlanganan
 ang puso kong tapat sa pagsintang di mo alam.

 _You the love you, you the love…, genuine genuine._
 _The …mine….you._
 _But the trueth cut …..very hot_
 _The heart front love between …find_


----------



## Chriszinho85

rturn280 said:


> Here is as close as I can get, I am beginner, any help?
> 
> Ikaw ang mahal ko, ikaw ang mahal kong, tunay na tunay.
> Ang laging panaginip ko'y tanging ikaw.
> Ngunit ang totoo'y madalas mong mapag-alinlanganan
> ang puso kong tapat sa pagsintang di mo alam.


Hey rturn280.  I'm not a native speaker, but here's my interpretation:

_ You are my love, you are my one true love.
I am always dreaming of only you.
But the truth is you often doubt 
my heart..(tapat sa) love that you do not know about._

In Tagalog, _tapat _can mean _in front of_ or _truthful_.  I'm not sure which one it is in this case.  Hopefully a native can correct me and help out with a translation.


----------



## Tophimax

Hi, it just happened that I stumbled on this thread while I was searching for some info regarding this song. Ihough it's kinda late, I hope I could still share my translation to this song

Ikaw ang mahal ko // You are my love
Ikaw ang mahal kong tunay na tunay //You are my love and that's true1
Ang laging panaginip ko'y tanging ikaw //even in my dreams, you're the only one
Nguni't ang totoo madalas mong mapag-alinlangan //but even if it's the truth, you always tend to doubt it
Ang puso kong tapat sa pagsintang 'di mo alam. //my heart's loyal to that love yet you do not recognize

1 "tunay na tunay" simply means true. in filipino, we tend to repeat the word again in order for us to emphasize a certain word. another trans to this is -that's the truth and will always be

That's it, I hope that I did get the gist of it.


----------

